# Black alloys on glacier white?



## Agilli10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi

I am due to collect my glacier white s-line on 1st sep and am toying with having the alloys painted black. I have tried to find images of a mk3 with this mod done but cannot seem to find one. Can anyone help?

This is my first Audi after ten years of bmw's, so looking forward to the change!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Can't help you with a picture,but black 437's on your car would look epic if you could somehow shoehorn them on...


----------



## Panthers1521 (Mar 22, 2016)

You should be able to find a place to powder coat it, I would also like to see this if anyone has done it.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You'll be lucky to find an example as most PCP their car at the moment.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Could well look chavy. :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Came across this one for sale in Guernsey recently. Not my personal favourite, I prefer the anthracite look!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Photoshopped it for you :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

No for me. Too much black with the tyres and unless its very bright you can't see much detail on black wheels. 35MPH is right - anthracite is better.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above glossy titanium/graphite will look so much nicer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Or how about black/black/black/red 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Agilli10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks for photoshops, much appreciated. Makes me lean heavily towards the graphite look!

Will make a decision when I collect the car on the 1st and will post the results if I bite the bullet.

P.S. love the triple black look but have this on my 4 series coupe so wanted a change.


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm thinking about painting mine as well, although I got the 20" multi spokes.
What do you guys think? Silver or black or the graphite/grey colour?

Also i've Plasti-dipped my previous Scirocco's wheels, so either that or paint.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

I went for Bi-Colour (Silver/Black) and looks OK.


----------

